# Coach Tabby collection



## Bagmedic

Thought I'd start a thread on this newer collection.  I'm considering purchasing a Tabby 26 shoulder bag to use for days I just need essentials. 

Or the Tabby Top Handle but thought I read one post regarding the closure and wondering if the snap closure is strong enough if the bag is heavy.

Also considering using the Tabby Clutch as a large wallet.

So hoping we can gather comments and share info on Tabby!


----------



## LKlovesMK

I have the saddle top handle and I love it. It fits a lot - more than I carry on a daily basis. I can't really say if the clasp would hold if it was filled and heavy. I would think it would though. It doesn't just randomly pop open. In fact sometimes it's a pain getting it to close. Maybe because it's not full. Or maybe because I'm wearing it crossbody and can't see what I'm doing. 

I wanted to get the 26 in oxblood next but almost every tabby is sold out on their site. Of the 40 they have, only 8 are in stock or backordered. Seems like it happened all at once too. I added the tabby to my cart, looked around and when I went to check out it said they were out of stock. I searched tabby again and that's when I discovered it wasn't the only one sold out. Weird, right?


----------



## Alexa5

LKlovesMK said:


> I have the saddle top handle and I love it. It fits a lot - more than I carry on a daily basis. I can't really say if the clasp would hold if it was filled and heavy. I would think it would though. It doesn't just randomly pop open. In fact sometimes it's a pain getting it to close. Maybe because it's not full. Or maybe because I'm wearing it crossbody and can't see what I'm doing.
> 
> I wanted to get the 26 in oxblood next but almost every tabby is sold out on their site. Of the 40 they have, only 8 are in stock or backordered. Seems like it happened all at once too. I added the tabby to my cart, looked around and when I went to check out it said they were out of stock. I searched tabby again and that's when I discovered it wasn't the only one sold out. Weird, right?


I think it is an error too.  There is no way they suddenly sold out considering they weren’t on sale.


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> I think it is an error too.  There is no way they suddenly sold out considering they weren’t on sale.


Would be unprecedented (but amazing) if they actually sold out. Agree with Alexa that it's probably error or they're moving them to the sale or knowing Coach they probably deleted them and they'll be at the outlet later for 70% off LMAO. 
Website is showing all sorts of things sold out that I'm having a hard time believing. A novelty strap that had 9 left sold out overnight? I don't think so. All those holiday charms sold out? A card case that wasn't even low stock, sold out... I have a feeling that they're deleted or something wonky is going on.


----------



## holiday123

I'll add my tabby collection. I only have the tweed 26, which has removable buckles, and the KF top handle. 
The 26 I have trouble lining up the closure, but it's not a deal breaker. I can fit about the same as I can in a dinky. If you use the middle zip as a wallet then can fit a bit more, but bag is pretty narrow so if you use all the compartments and slip pockets then it will make each section tighter. I have 3 extra buckles so will probably pick up another 26 just to be able to get the most use out of them. 
I just got the top handle, but the closure seems OK. You have to push a button to unlock it so an extra bit of security. I'll update once I've had a chance to use it.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> I'll add my tabby collection. I only have the tweed 26, which has removable buckles, and the KF top handle.
> The 26 I have trouble lining up the closure, but it's not a deal breaker. I can fit about the same as I can in a dinky. If you use the middle zip as a wallet then can fit a bit more, but bag is pretty narrow so if you use all the compartments and slip pockets then it will make each section tighter. I have 3 extra buckles so will probably pick up another 26 just to be able to get the most use out of them.
> I just got the top handle, but the closure seems OK. You have to push a button to unlock it so an extra bit of security. I'll update once I've had a chance to use it.


May I ask - how much do the buckles cost? Tried to locate on coach.com


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> May I ask - how much do the buckles cost? Tried to locate on coach.com


They are $50 each I believe. The non sparkle ones may be slightly less. Just have to make sure that the tabby is one of the customizable ones because some have the buckles glued in.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> They are $50 each I believe. The non sparkle ones may be slightly less. Just have to make sure that the tabby is one of the customizable ones because some have the buckles glued in.


Thank you


----------



## Lee22

OMG - it’s a keeper - came wrapped up with no issues - purchased from Bloomies :0). Colors are beautiful and not worried about the snakeskin. Feels durable...


----------



## redwood66

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## couchette

Wowsa! I’m in love with this❤️. If you ever get the chance , what fits inside?





Lee22 said:


> OMG - it’s a keeper - came wrapped up with no issues - purchased from Bloomies :0). Colors are beautiful and not worried about the snakeskin. Feels durable...
> View attachment 4623643
> View attachment 4623644
> View attachment 4623645
> View attachment 4623647
> View attachment 4623648


----------



## Lee22

couchette said:


> Wowsa! I’m in love with this❤️. If you ever get the chance , what fits inside?


  Sure, will get back to you!


----------



## Jessluxelvr

I absolutely love the Tabby! I haven’t gravitated to Coach in a while but I had walked by a Coach store and these caught my eye. I have the crossbody version in the gold and silver and the 26 in the wildebeest. Does anyone have the purple ombré????? The interesting thing about them all of the sudden being “sold out” was there was a discount code pop up really early in the morning on the website saying enter your email for 30% off “certain” styles (code was boxing19) but didn’t tell you what the styles were. Anything I tried to add to my cart and use this code for said the code was ineligible for that specific item. I wonder if they all of the sudden showed all the Tabbys as sold out to block people from using the discount code on these styles?


----------



## Bagmedic

I stopped by Dillards tonight and they had the Tabby 26 in a few colors and they are 40% off!  If my SA can't match it (the 40% off isn't on the Dillards.com site), I'll buy one at Dillards tomorrow.  I really like the deep red color and that's the one I'll get tomorrow. 

The others I saw at Dillards were:
Black w/ gold C
Oxblood w/ gold C
Black w/ Wild beast print
1941 Saddle w/ suede
Rivet (burnished saddle w/ black suede and rivets) - might be my next one
Black and signature
Light surplus with whipstitching


----------



## Bagmedic

Well I just called Dillards to have them hold me the deep red Tabby 26 and I’d pick it up tonight but they told me it was a 1 day sale and back to full price. I asked 3 SAs who were standing around how long the sale was and no one could answer. Hard to find good help and a reason I don’t enjoy retail shopping any more. I’d rather just shop online since the SA is no value add. 

I’ll just wait on it then!


----------



## Alexa5

Bagmedic said:


> Well I just called Dillards to have them hold me the deep red Tabby 26 and I’d pick it up tonight but they told me it was a 1 day sale and back to full price. I asked 3 SAs who were standing around how long the sale was and no one could answer. Hard to find good help and a reason I don’t enjoy retail shopping any more. I’d rather just shop online since the SA is no value add.
> 
> I’ll just wait on it then!


So I just checked with a store that is an hour away from me, and they didn't have the red, but said it was on sale.  So I called a Coach store in a larger area than mine that has a Dillard's and asked if they can price match.  They are going to check with the Dillard's and call me back.  But maybe the sale is done.  I will let you know what I find out.  Either way I am not driving all of the way to a Dillard's so was hoping if Coach would do it they would ship it to me.  But like you, I can wait.  I am sure Macy's will mark them down soon, and they usually do theirs online when they do.


----------



## Lauraroz

I really want the ombré one, but the 10% off I have really isn’t enough.  Do we think these are really selling out, or is it just mind games?


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Well I just called Dillards to have them hold me the deep red Tabby 26 and I’d pick it up tonight but they told me it was a 1 day sale and back to full price. I asked 3 SAs who were standing around how long the sale was and no one could answer. Hard to find good help and a reason I don’t enjoy retail shopping any more. I’d rather just shop online since the SA is no value add.
> 
> I’ll just wait on it then!


Yes one day sale, but probably back on sale new years day, which is also a one day sale...good news is if you wait it may be marked down further.


----------



## Bagmedic

I doubt these are all sold out. Very unlike Coach to limit production. There will be more showing up. This is too extensive of a Collection for them to sell out.


----------



## Lee22

Also keep an eye on bloomingdales -- the tabby discounts pop up & just got a $60 price adjustment due to the additional 50% off on items i purchased two days ago. It will help make up the cost for the navy rivets dreamer shoulder bag I purchased this morning...


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> Sure, will get back to you!


Ok so I emptied out my Marleigh 20 and most of the item fit except you will need a slimline wallet as my bulky wallet would not fit. Also as expected I had to take my IPhone XS out of the otterbox case in order for it to fit in either back or interior slot.


----------



## Lauraroz

There are supposedly only 3 ombré tabby 26 in Jax.  The store I order from also has three.  I don’t know what to do.  I don’t want to miss out on this bag.  However, if the stock will last, I was hoping to get it for Mother’s Day with that sale.  Assuming it would be on sale.  What do you guys think?  Will they really get more in?


----------



## Alexa5

Lauraroz said:


> There are supposedly only 3 ombré tabby 26 in Jax.  The store I order from also has three.  I don’t know what to do.  I don’t want to miss out on this bag.  However, if the stock will last, I was hoping to get it for Mother’s Day with that sale.  Assuming it would be on sale.  What do you guys think?  Will they really get more in?


I can't say for sure, but we have been fooled so many times thinking there are only so many bags, and then they create a million of them and in the end they go to the outlets.  I can't help but think that since the department stores also have some of these bags that there can't be more out there at some point.  But I understand your concern...we never know for sure.


----------



## Lauraroz

Alexa5 said:


> I can't say for sure, but we have been fooled so many times thinking there are only so many bags, and then they create a million of them and in the end they go to the outlets.  I can't help but think that since the department stores also have some of these bags that there can't be more out there at some point.  But I understand your concern...we never know for sure.



I have a 10% off code for coach and a $40 merchandise credit.  I just don’t know if they will last and be on a better sale later.  I guess worse than that would be to by it at a department store for full price because coach is out of them.  I have been burned before that there were only 25 of a bag in stock, then a couple of months later is was on SAS, and it took awhile for them to sell out.  Shopping shouldn’t be this hard, lol.


----------



## Lee22

Lauraroz said:


> There are supposedly only 3 ombré tabby 26 in Jax.  The store I order from also has three.  I don’t know what to do.  I don’t want to miss out on this bag.  However, if the stock will last, I was hoping to get it for Mother’s Day with that sale.  Assuming it would be on sale.  What do you guys think?  Will they really get more in?


For me I won’t pay retail for Coach even if I love the bag. Check other retailers to see how many are in stock. If they have a fair amount I would sway towards waiting. I have been fortunate to obtain bags I wanted even when low or out of stock@Coach. However, at the end of the day you have to be comfortable with your decision along with no regrets. Unfortunately none of us seem to have further incite into Coach’s inventory management strategy - maybe someday....Best Wishes with your decision!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Lauraroz said:


> There are supposedly only 3 ombré tabby 26 in Jax.  The store I order from also has three.  I don’t know what to do.  I don’t want to miss out on this bag.  However, if the stock will last, I was hoping to get it for Mother’s Day with that sale.  Assuming it would be on sale.  What do you guys think?  Will they really get more in?


 
I saw some at Macys yesterday! Check out your local Macys! Mine had Parker top handles, tabby ombré, tabby hobo, Parker mini backpacks, etc.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...lic-shoulder-bag?ID=10224872&CategoryID=26846

They might have extended return policies right now, too. Macys has sales pretty often. Coach isn't always included. But you could always buy at full price and if they offer 90 day returns keep in the packaging until it goes on sale?


----------



## Lauraroz

Well, pulled the trigger earlier today.  Online showed only 2 remaining after showing 5 yesterday.  I had planned to do a phone order to the store that had 3 yesterday, but they sold out.  I called another store, and they were sold out.  The third store had one in the back, but said I could only use the $40 merchandise credit if I physically went in store.  I told him that I don’t have a local store, but he said it was store policy.  That’s when I ordered it online.  I got to use my 10% and my $40 credit no issues.


----------



## couchette

Lee22 said:


> Ok so I emptied out my Marleigh 20 and most of the item fit except you will need a slimline wallet as my bulky wallet would not fit. Also as expected I had to take my IPhone XS out of the otterbox case in order for it to fit in either back or interior slot.
> View attachment 4624428


This is great, thank you! It fits a lot more than I thought, I see one in my future!


----------



## songofthesea

I just bought the tabby 26 and love it. I usually carry a larger bag but love this one so much that I bit the bullet and got it. Fits my iPhone, wallet, mints, keys and small notebook and pens. I love it!


----------



## songofthesea

Here she is!


----------



## Alexa5

songofthesea said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4629379


That is the one I like too.  I may have it coming my way....it depends on the accuracy of the online listing.  Congrats!


----------



## Lauraroz

Looks like a bunch of the tabby 26s are back in stock.  I haven’t even gotten the one I ordered yet.


----------



## Bagmedic

Love the jewel tones on this Tabby Top Handle!  The first photo is where I added the hangtag from my Washed Red Bandit since the side straps on the bandit are a bordeaux color (not sure of the correct color name).  Matches pretty good!  


But then tried the hangtag from my oxblood rogue since that matches the lower part of the Tabby.  It is attached to the snake tea rose bag charm I attached, too.  Then also attached the snake novelty strap.  





I love the suede sides on this bag and mixed leathers.  The teal color on the front is smooth leather.  


I really would love to take this on my business trip next week but don't want to check a bag so will opt for a small bag I can tuck in my messenger computer bag.   Bags get so banged up when travelling thru airports so best to leave it at home where I can baby it more when I take it out.

Also attaching a photo of the back of the bag for those interested.  It easily fits my iphone 11 pro.  The bottom has 4 feet on it.  The photos make the burgundy color look a little lighter and brighter than it really is IRL.


----------



## Lee22

Bagmedic said:


> Love the jewel tones on this Tabby Top Handle!  The first photo is where I added the hangtag from my Washed Red Bandit since the side straps on the bandit are a bordeaux color (not sure of the correct color name).  Matches pretty good!
> 
> 
> But then tried the hangtag from my oxblood rogue since that matches the lower part of the Tabby.  It is attached to the snake tea rose bag charm I attached, too.  Then also attached the snake novelty strap.
> View attachment 4631451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631452
> 
> I love the suede sides on this bag and mixed leathers.  The teal color on the front is smooth leather.
> View attachment 4631453
> 
> I really would love to take this on my business trip next week but don't want to check a bag so will opt for a small bag I can tuck in my messenger computer bag.   Bags get so banged up when travelling thru airports so best to leave it at home where I can baby it more when I take it out.
> 
> Also attaching a photo of the back of the bag for those interested.  It easily fits my iphone 11 pro.  The bottom has 4 feet on it.  The photos make the burgundy color look a little lighter and brighter than it really is IRL.
> View attachment 4631455


I love how you accessorized and I agree about the travel but I always check in a suitcase so that I can store other bags I plan to wear during the trip. Enjoy! Very pretty.


----------



## Lee22

Lauraroz said:


> Looks like a bunch of the tabby 26s are back in stock.  I haven’t even gotten the one I ordered yet.


Hope it comes soon!! Maybe check with customer service if tracking is not clear.


----------



## Bagmedic

Bagmedic said:


> Love the jewel tones on this Tabby Top Handle!  The first photo is where I added the hangtag from my Washed Red Bandit since the side straps on the bandit are a bordeaux color (not sure of the correct color name).  Matches pretty good!
> 
> 
> But then tried the hangtag from my oxblood rogue since that matches the lower part of the Tabby.  It is attached to the snake tea rose bag charm I attached, too.  Then also attached the snake novelty strap.
> View attachment 4631451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631452
> 
> I love the suede sides on this bag and mixed leathers.  The teal color on the front is smooth leather.
> View attachment 4631453
> 
> I really would love to take this on my business trip next week but don't want to check a bag so will opt for a small bag I can tuck in my messenger computer bag.   Bags get so banged up when travelling thru airports so best to leave it at home where I can baby it more when I take it out.
> 
> Also attaching a photo of the back of the bag for those interested.  It easily fits my iphone 11 pro.  The bottom has 4 feet on it.  The photos make the burgundy color look a little lighter and brighter than it really is IRL.
> View attachment 4631455


Actually, looks like the last photo is the one with the hang tag taken from my washed red Bandit!  It is a little larger and think I like the oxblood sized one better.


----------



## Bagmedic

Alexa5 said:


> That is the one I like too.  I may have it coming my way....it depends on the accuracy of the online listing.  Congrats!


I want this one, too!  Waiting for a sale, though.....


----------



## Lauraroz

I have such bad luck with purses.  The box got wet.  Believe it or not the purse is fine at least when it came to the water.  However, it has stripes on top that aren’t just the coloring, you can feel the ridges.  The bottom has a ridge too.  I think it might just be the natural scars of the animal the leather came from, but it’s still going back.  Also the straps are all bent due to being stuffed inside the bag.  I hope they will reissue my $40 merchandise credit.


----------



## Lauraroz

I talked to cs this morning.  There are zero in stock of the ombré 26 in JAX.  They are now pulling from stores.


----------



## Alexa5

Lauraroz said:


> I talked to cs this morning.  There are zero in stock of the ombré 26 in JAX.  They are now pulling from stores.


Some department stores have this one.... people might have better luck getting a good one that way (from the warehouse)


----------



## Alexa5

Earlier we were talking about the comparison with a Dinky and the Tabby.  The Tabby 26 is the closest size.  Now that I have a Tabby 26 to compare, I can agree with others that it holds a tad bit more than the Dinky.  What I found, though, is that the Dinky is still more comfortable for me to carry.  I can use a small strap to hand carry or short shoulder and it stays on well.  The Tabby 26 I use the smaller strap, and it does not stay on the shoulder well. Plus it doesn't sit as closely to the body, just by design.

That said, for all of you crossbody folks, it probably is fine and the bags are probably very similar to carry.


----------



## Lee22

Looks like the tabby 26 KF just popped up in stock
https://www.coach.com/coach-tabby-s...rd=Tabby+26&cgid=women-handbags-tabby&start=1


----------



## Alexa5

Lee22 said:


> Looks like the tabby 26 KF just popped up in stock
> https://www.coach.com/coach-tabby-s...rd=Tabby+26&cgid=women-handbags-tabby&start=1


That one was in our store when the sale first started.  I looked and looked at it, and I just didn't love it.  It is sold out again now online, but hopefully someone here that was looking for it got it before it was gone


----------



## Lee22

Alexa5 said:


> That one was in our store when the sale first started.  I looked and looked at it, and I just didn't love it.  It is sold out again now online, but hopefully someone here that was looking for it got it before it was gone


Thanks for your response! What features didn’t you like? Was it the pattern? Was it dull looking? I saw newer versions that had a white (or lighter color) flower verses green on the front. I have been trying to fall in love with the KF as I am not a person who wears flowers but love to receive them


----------



## Alexa5

Lee22 said:


> Thanks for your response! What features didn’t you like? Was it the pattern? Was it dull looking? I saw newer versions that had a white (or lighter color) flower verses green on the front. I have been trying to fall in love with the KF as I am not a person who wears flowers but love to receive them


It was kind of dull in person.  I looked at it and wanted to love it because it was actually available and in my store.  But I kept feeling meh about it.  I don't know if the color combo just didn't do it for me or what.  It just seemed not as lively in person.  

I like some of the KF stuff but am more drawn to the brighter patterns.  Sometimes I like the less bright ones if done effectively.


----------



## Lee22

Alexa5 said:


> It was kind of dull in person.  I looked at it and wanted to love it because it was actually available and in my store.  But I kept feeling meh about it.  I don't know if the color combo just didn't do it for me or what.  It just seemed not as lively in person.
> 
> I like some of the KF stuff but am more drawn to the brighter patterns.  Sometimes I like the less bright ones if done effectively.


The dullness is exactly why I returned the troupe crossbody last month....Trying again....


----------



## Valkrie

Does anyone have the Tabby hobo?  I noticed that the stone blue came back in stock and ordered it.  I really like the surplus color they had in the hobo but that sold out months ago online.  It does look like a great every day bag and I don't have that shade of blue in my collection.


----------



## Lee22

Valkrie said:


> Does anyone have the Tabby hobo?  I noticed that the stone blue came back in stock and ordered it.  I really like the surplus color they had in the hobo but that sold out months ago online.  It does look like a great every day bag and I don't have that shade of blue in my collection.


Sorry I do not but they did look nice when I saw them in person.  Was just too large for me.


----------



## Lee22

Just arrived and very surprised that this pattern actually works for me and my hubby and son gave it a thumbs up and said keep it.  Well have a month to decide....


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Jeeze Coach, why are you yet again making knockoffs of your own designs for the outlet?


----------



## Alexa5

Yep I saw that too...


----------



## shillinggirl88

Alexa5 said:


> Yep I saw that too...


Me too. They must not have enough creative ideas.


----------



## Alexa5

shillinggirl88 said:


> Me too. They must not have enough creative ideas.


And especially while the Tabby is an active bag that hasn't fully taken off because it hasn't hit many sales yet.  Seems premature to put the similar bag on outlet already.  I have one Tabby 26 and think that is it, but after seeing the outlet collection, it kind of made it easier to not get more Tabby later.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Alexa5 said:


> And especially while the Tabby is an active bag that hasn't fully taken off because it hasn't hit many sales yet.  Seems premature to put the similar bag on outlet already.  I have one Tabby 26 and think that is it, but after seeing the outlet collection, it kind of made it easier to not get more Tabby later.


I agree. I don’t care for a few things Coach does. This is one of them. I don’t like it when the move a boutique bag to an outlet bag. The other thing that bothers me is how the do re-runs ( or whatever you want to call them) of bags for SAS. Maybe it’s the snob on me but I don’t feel they are the same quality. Like the Rogues for instance...they decided to leave the key fob off and the extra leather on the bottom. I saw quite a few reviews on their website of unhappy customers feeling they had been cheated.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Jeeze Coach, why are you yet again making knockoffs of your own designs for the outlet?


Just saw that. Geesh Coach.


----------



## Lauraroz

Is just a generic email or did coach mess up and process my exchange as a return?


----------



## holiday123

Lauraroz said:


> Is just a generic email or did coach mess up and process my exchange as a return?


I've only done an exchange one time, but the email I received was "your exchange has bee processed" followed by another email with order confirmation starting with 'P' for phone order. Maybe give them a call. They will honor your original price if they have the item in stock.


----------



## Lauraroz

holiday123 said:


> I've only done an exchange one time, but the email I received was "your exchange has bee processed" followed by another email with order confirmation starting with 'P' for phone order. Maybe give them a call. They will honor your original price if they have the item in stock.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## Amazona

Does anyone have a Tabby mini crossbody? How much stuff fits in? How does it work in everyday life?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tabby


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tabby


Beautiful bags! Did you do a found order?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Beautiful bags! Did you do a found order?



Ty. Yes


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ty. Yes


Awesome! I wish these colors would be included in the SAS


----------



## Cominica

I have the Tabby 26 in Brass/Chalk. I fell in love with this bag when I saw it in the Coach store. It's adorable, and the size is just what I wanted. The material is great and looks durable as well.

I rarely wear a tote bag as I don't bring many things. I prefer a small bag. 
My tabby fits just essential. I love it! 

I'm a little bit obsessed with this bag, I want the top handle and the wallet as well.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tabby


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tabby


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tabby


These are nice, but I love the 2nd one with the dark hardware.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tabby


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tabby


----------



## mollyloves

Bought my first Tabby 26 today. Found her on sale at Dillard’s (in-store). I love this design. I’m a little nervous about the snakeskin though, I’ve never owned a bag with snakeskin (kind of a strange texture). I’m also highly considering purchasing a shoulder version or the top handle version in the future. 

Owners of a Shoulder Tabby and/or a Top Handle Tabby: 

• Which style do you prefer and why? 
• Have you had any issues with your bag? 

Much appreciated


----------



## Backbay09

Hi tabby lovers! I just got my first tabby - shoulder bag in black. I love it but am not sure if my bag is a defect. One side of the bag digs into the hook and I know that will cause glazing issues down the road. I don’t know - do you think I’m being picky or do I have a defect? .i also will not carry it on the smaller strap because both sides of the bag bend too much right where the straps are. I love the silhouette of the bag, but am not sure I can handle the eventual damage. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Lauraroz

Backbay09 said:


> Hi tabby lovers! I just got my first tabby - shoulder bag in black. I love it but am not sure if my bag is a defect. One side of the bag digs into the hook and I know that will cause glazing issues down the road. I don’t know - do you think I’m being picky or do I have a defect? .i also will not carry it on the smaller strap because both sides of the bag bend too much right where the straps are. I love the silhouette of the bag, but am not sure I can handle the eventual damage. Thanks for your feedback!



That doesn’t sound right, but can you post some pics, so we can be sure?


----------



## Backbay09

Here is a picture


----------



## Lee22

mollyloves said:


> View attachment 4745879
> 
> 
> Bought my first Tabby 26 today. Found her on sale at Dillard’s (in-store). I love this design. I’m a little nervous about the snakeskin though, I’ve never owned a bag with snakeskin (kind of a strange texture). I’m also highly considering purchasing a shoulder version or the top handle version in the future.
> 
> Owners of a Shoulder Tabby and/or a Top Handle Tabby:
> 
> • Which style do you prefer and why?
> • Have you had any issues with your bag?
> 
> Much appreciated


I prefer the shoulder tabby 26 due to my small stature. Haven’t worn mine much but awaiting for this one to arrive and plan to get more wear out of it


----------



## Lauraroz

Backbay09 said:


> Here is a picture



Not normal


----------



## Backbay09

Lauraroz said:


> Not normal


Okay- I will return it.
Should I try again with the red one - it’s on sale. Or maybe it’s not for me


----------



## Lauraroz

Backbay09 said:


> Okay- I will return it.
> Should I try again with the red one - it’s on sale. Or maybe it’s not for me



I would try again.  It sounds like you really like the bag, and the other one was not normal.  It’s free returns, so there really isn’t anything to lose.


----------



## Lee22

Here it is and it is a keeper!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tabby


----------



## Backbay09

Lauraroz said:


> I would try again.  It sounds like you really like the bag, and the other one was not normal.  It’s free returns, so there really isn’t anything to lose.



I exchanged my tabby shoulder bag at the coach store today (they finally opened yesterday by appt)! The bag I ordered online seemed defective and the new/exchanged one is great. Thanks again!  
(now I get why everyone needs a tabby lol)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tabby


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tabby


----------



## Alexa5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tabby


Your friends sure must like Tabby bags....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> Your friends sure must like Tabby bags....


Friends???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> Your friends sure must like Tabby bags....


These are mine Dear. I really like Tabby. Ty


----------



## Alexa5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> These are mine Dear. I really like Tabby. Ty


Okay.  Usually in the past you always told us you bought the smaller bags for friends since you always used large bags.  I guess not the Tabby bags...my mistake.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> Okay.  Usually in the past you always told us you bought the smaller bags for friends since you always used large bags.  I guess not the Tabby bags...my mistake.


I use smaller bags on weekend and vaca. The Shoulder is my favorite. Ty


----------



## Lee22

In love with this deep red tabby - the decorative ‘C‘ buckle really tops it off.  Looks much better in person - lighting doesn’t do it justice...


----------



## Lee22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tabby


Twins but haven't worn mine yet. Guess I will have to wait till winter. Have you?


----------



## Bagmedic

Lee22 said:


> In love with this deep red tabby - the decorative ‘C‘ buckle really tops it off.  Looks much better in person - lighting doesn’t do it justice...
> View attachment 4761518


I purchased this at the Dillard's handbag event just when the pandemic went in to full swing.  I returned it once the store opened.  I panicked if work would see some downsizing.  I like this bag in a few colors.  Not sure I'd like the sections inside.  I tend not to like bags like that no matter how big or small.  I like one hole.  You gotta know what you like and works for you!  Still....so tempting....


----------



## Lee22

Bagmedic said:


> I purchased this at the Dillard's handbag event just when the pandemic went in to full swing.  I returned it once the store opened.  I panicked if work would see some downsizing.  I like this bag in a few colors.  Not sure I'd like the sections inside.  I tend not to like bags like that no matter how big or small.  I like one hole.  You gotta know what you like and works for you!  Still....so tempting....


Totally understand - You gotta to know what works for you! And Covid definitely doesn’t help...
I recently got attached to the tabby and been on a search. Found the ombré at a decent price. Waiting to see if it will be a keeper...


----------



## holiday123

Dillard's has the red apple 26 for $171 right now.


----------



## holiday123

Tabby mini top handle is adorable. It's too close to my peacock Riley or I'd grab this cutie. Also... Hutton saddle bag? What? I like this style.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Tabby mini top handle is adorable. It's too close to my peacock Riley or I'd grab this cutie. Also... Hutton saddle bag? What? I like this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769333


----------



## Lee22

Agree it is a cutie. Also wondering if you happen to see the rainbow bucket hat? Retail stores still closed in our area. Heard they May open next week...


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Tabby mini top handle is adorable. It's too close to my peacock Riley or I'd grab this cutie. Also... Hutton saddle bag? What? I like this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769333


Sorry put in wrong Hutton picture


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Agree it is a cutie. Also wondering if you happen to see the rainbow bucket hat? Retail stores still closed in our area. Heard they May open next week...


I'm only at Dillard's and I only see rainbow circle bag and camera bag here.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Tabby mini top handle is adorable. It's too close to my peacock Riley or I'd grab this cutie. Also... Hutton saddle bag? What? I like this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769333


Where is this? I don't recall seeing the rainbow camera bag on Coach website.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Where is this? I don't recall seeing the rainbow camera bag on Coach website.


Dillard's. Sorry just left. Here is the add.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's. Sorry just left. Here is the add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769348


That's so weird. The one online doesn't match the one in the store. The outside pocket is plain online vs rainbow signature on the store one!


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> That's so weird. The one online doesn't match the one in the store. The outside pocket is plain online vs rainbow signature on the store one!


Hmm. I  was paying too much attention to the blues, I didn't look at the back. Have you seen it in the store? I'm not surprised any more when stock photos aren't accurate.


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> Where is this? I don't recall seeing the rainbow camera bag on Coach website.


I also saw it previously at sak’s or neimans


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> I'm only at Dillard's and I only see rainbow circle bag and camera bag here.


Thank you.


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Thank you.


Is the hat online at Coach? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Hmm. I  was paying too much attention to the blues, I didn't look at the back. Have you seen it in the store? I'm not surprised any more when stock photos aren't accurate.


I have not been to any stores yet so no haven't seen any of them in person. I only have the circle bag in the rainbow signature. Love it!


----------



## houseof999

Sorry about the camera bag talk. Got distracted by the bag being different than the Dillard's stock photo. I love that TTH 20 in Lake! Soon as it goes on sale in getting it! Thanks for the pic @holiday123!


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Is the hat online at Coach? I'm not seeing it.


So far I have only seen it in the coach pride marketing videos...


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Sorry about the camera bag talk. Got distracted by the bag being different than the Dillard's stock photo. I love that TTH 20 in Lake! Soon as it goes on sale in getting it! Thanks for the pic @holiday123!



It's such a cute bag and has the same push lock type closure as the regular size one. My phone can fit in the back if it goes vertical. May have to put on my wishlist too!


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> So far I have only seen it in the coach pride marketing videos.


ah ok, google only brings it up overseas. I like it though.


----------



## holiday123

Dillards has some tabby 26/tabby shoulder bags 50% off if anyone is looking.


----------



## Ness7386

Here is a pic if my Tabby Exotic mixed Leather shoulder bag. Style# 89973 ️♥️♥️♥️♥️'s


----------



## baghabitz34

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic if my Tabby Exotic mixed Leather shoulder bag. Style# 89973 ️♥♥♥♥'s
> 
> View attachment 4782367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782369


So pretty!


----------



## winter_knight

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic if my Tabby Exotic mixed Leather shoulder bag. Style# 89973 ️♥♥♥♥'s
> 
> View attachment 4782367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782369


Wow, with the background it feels like I'm viewing it in it's natural habitat. Beautiful!


----------



## Ness7386

Just received this steal of a deal from a very gracious seller on Tradesy.  It was so inexpensive that I expected it to show a lot of wear or have some kind of imperfection. But it's perfect! Soooo happy!!!!


----------



## baghag91

Ness7386 said:


> Just received this steal of a deal from a very gracious seller on Tradesy.  It was so inexpensive that I expected it to show a lot of wear or have some kind of imperfection. But it's perfect! Soooo happy!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4783731


Oh it is SO cute! I just got one in black off ebay, my first coach bag & the first one I've seen that I've liked [duh!]. I like the other colours but I figure black won't show as much wear... bonus is my name starts w C.


----------



## misscooper18

Just picked this up yesterday at Macy’s for only $136!  I’ve been wanting a saddle or all red tabby but for the price, this will do! Does anyone else have this color combo?


----------



## holiday123

misscooper18 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday at Macy’s for only $136!  I’ve been wanting a saddle or all red tabby but for the price, this will do! Does anyone else have this color combo?
> 
> View attachment 4804408


Pretty! I ordered the lake colorblock. Not as good a deal, but $210 and 12% back is good with me. The tabby top handle 20 went on sale at coach, but this new darn phone is too big for it.  I ordered a gunmetal buckle through my SA to switch out the brass on the lake so hopefully it looks good.


----------



## baghag91

Wow steal for you guys! They are still $675 here which is like 480usd.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone have the velvet flocking tabby 26? Thoughts? Pics?


----------



## holiday123

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone have the velvet flocking tabby 26? Thoughts? Pics?


I had it but returned it. It was very pretty, but I like the Tabby's that have the buckles you can swap out and the one on this was permanent. The velvet detail was very nice.


----------



## MaryBel

holiday123 said:


> I had it but returned it. It was very pretty, but I like the Tabby's that have the buckles you can swap out and the one on this was permanent. The velvet detail was very nice.


Hi,

Quick question, how do you know if the buckle can be switched on a Tabby? I got my first one last week and have no idea. 
Thanks!


----------



## holiday123

MaryBel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question, how do you know if the buckle can be switched on a Tabby? I got my first one last week and have no idea.
> Thanks!


The screws on the back of all should be able to be unscrewed, but some of the tabby have extra thick edging or details on the tongue part so the buckle can't slip past.  If yours doesn't have any embellishments then you should be ok. The velvet one has that extra edging so I couldn't get the replacement buckle over it even though the original one came off... if that makes sense. 

I'm also told they have certain sku numbers so CS might have a list and if you go to coach.com under create you can see the current tabby that have swappable buckles.


----------



## MaryBel

holiday123 said:


> The screws on the back of all should be able to be unscrewed, but some of the tabby have extra thick edging or details on the tongue part so the buckle can't slip past.  If yours doesn't have any embellishments then you should be ok. The velvet one has that extra edging so I couldn't get the replacement buckle over it even though the original one came off... if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm also told they have certain sku numbers so CS might have a list and if you go to coach.com under create you can see the current tabby that have swappable buckles.



Thanks for the info. The one I got is the shoulder bag in black, so hopefully it will be fine. 
Do you know if it's possible to see the available buckles online?


----------



## holiday123

MaryBel said:


> Thanks for the info. The one I got is the shoulder bag in black, so hopefully it will be fine.
> Do you know if it's possible to see the available buckles online?


I'm not sure, but you can call a store and have it shipped...and probably see them on the coach create online. I'm also not sure if it works on other tabby besides the 26. I know the holes on the tabby top handle don't line up, but I haven't tried the shoulder bag. 

Here's a picture of what my SA's store has. Other stores have the pave ombre one, which is my favorite so far.


----------



## baghag91

holiday123 said:


> I'm not sure, but you can call a store and have it shipped...and probably see them on the coach create online. I'm also not sure if it works on other tabby besides the 26. I know the holes on the tabby top handle don't line up, but I haven't tried the shoulder bag.
> 
> Here's a picture of what my SA's store has. Other stores have the pave ombre one, which is my favorite so far.
> 
> View attachment 4816266


Wow I had no idea we could do this! Thanks.


----------



## holiday123

Nordstrom has some new tabby 26 and they have pewter hardware! So happy. The honeycomb and the black rivets are definitely on my wishlist. Now to wait for a sale.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Nordstrom has some new tabby 26 and they have pewter hardware! So happy. The honeycomb and the black rivets are definitely on my wishlist. Now to wait for a sale.


Bloomies has them listed now as well.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Bloomies has them listed now as well.


Oddly when I texted my SA she said they're probably department store exclusives. I miss my other SA who would show me what's coming and find things I'd like.
I'm probably going to order the black one


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Oddly when I texted my SA she said they're probably department store exclusives. I miss my other SA who would show me what's coming and find things I'd like.
> I'm probably going to order the black one


The nice thing about department stores is that there is a higher likelihood they'll go on sale.
I'm hoping the Cashin totes show up somewhere,  though I doubt it.


----------



## LOVEsersen

I had this one last year, of cause it only came out in winter, haha


----------



## zjones

^ I bought that one and returned it because it didn't match enough in my wardrobe. It is SO pretty!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Bloomies has them listed now as well.


Macy's has them now too. Ok definitely waiting for a sale


----------



## holiday123

Has anyone noticed the price increase on tabby 26? It went up $50 all around. The plain to $395 and the embellished or detailed buckle ones to $450. Is that to afford J Lo? I am noticing some department stores haven't marked them all up. Some still have the beaded border one at $395 and some of last seasons at $350.


----------



## shillinggirl88

holiday123 said:


> Has anyone noticed the price increase on tabby 26? It went up $50 all around. The plain to $395 and the embellished or detailed buckle ones to $450. Is that to afford J Lo? I am noticing some department stores haven't marked them all up. Some still have the beaded border one at $395 and some of last seasons at $350.


I had heard that was happening from an SA...not sure of reasoning.


----------



## winter_knight

holiday123 said:


> Has anyone noticed the price increase on tabby 26? It went up $50 all around. The plain to $395 and the embellished or detailed buckle ones to $450. Is that to afford J Lo? I am noticing some department stores haven't marked them all up. Some still have the beaded border one at $395 and some of last seasons at $350.


I noticed that too. For me the extra 50 prevents me from making an impulse purchase. Once I hit 400 I have to think about how much use I'm going to get out of it. And given that I have 3 tabbys it would have to be a cool design to get me to buy another at an increased price.


----------



## holiday123

winter_knight said:


> I noticed that too. For me the extra 50 prevents me from making an impulse purchase. Once I hit 400 I have to think about how much use I'm going to get out of it. And given that I have 3 tabbys it would have to be a cool design to get me to buy another at an increased price.


I'm only buying the different design tabby, with the exception of an oxblood one I bought because it goes with all my buckles. I can make it different with buckles or straps and it was a steal so I justified it. . I have plenty of basic bags so yes only adding those with a cool design.


----------



## holiday123

Does anyone know if the "first generation" tabby 26 has the middle zip compartment that goes all the way to the bottom, or is it loose so your items slide back and forth underneath?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Does anyone know if the "first generation" tabby 26 has the middle zip compartment that goes all the way to the bottom, or is it loose so your items slide back and forth underneath?


I have the black/kelp/chalk & its loose, which normally would bother me but in this bag, it is the perfect spot for my car keys, allowing room for more items to fit in each pocket. You'd think this wouldn't be a big deal but, for me, its a noticeable difference. Why do you ask?


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I have the black/kelp/chalk & its loose, which normally would bother me but in this bag, it is the perfect spot for my car keys, allowing room for more items to fit in each pocket. You'd think this wouldn't be a big deal but, for me, its a noticeable difference. Why do you ask?


I knew you would know, thank you.
I ordered oxblood from a retailer recently and it is loose. My others are fixed bottom so was just curious. I'm guessing they must have older stock. Now I'm wondering if the oxblood on coach.com is fixed or loose. I don't mind either way, just didn't know they made that change.


----------



## PetalShine

Does anyone know if it was just the Tabby bags that had the recent price increase or were other styles also impacted?


----------



## Lee22

Was able to snag this tabby at a good deal from saks


----------



## Lee22

PetalShine said:


> Does anyone know if it was just the Tabby bags that had the recent price increase or were other styles also impacted?


Looks like we may have missed your question. I don’t know but others may. Call a store and ask. I am sure they will share


----------



## holiday123

Not sure how I feel about this tabby. At first I was excited to see a leather lined "1941" tabby, but then noticed they took away the back pocket  and is the leather really this puffy? Love this green though even though they are still putting gold hardware on everything.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Not sure how I feel about this tabby. At first I was excited to see a leather lined "1941" tabby, but then noticed they took away the back pocket  and is the leather really this puffy? Love this green though even though they are still putting gold hardware on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961680
> View attachment 4961681


Hmmm I’m not feeling it...but maybe I need to see it irl....


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> Not sure how I feel about this tabby. At first I was excited to see a leather lined "1941" tabby, but then noticed they took away the back pocket  and is the leather really this puffy? Love this green though even though they are still putting gold hardware on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961680
> View attachment 4961681


I am not liking that at all.


----------



## MissBagLadyT

holiday123 said:


> Not sure how I feel about this tabby. At first I was excited to see a leather lined "1941" tabby, but then noticed they took away the back pocket  and is the leather really this puffy? Love this green though even though they are still putting gold hardware on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961680
> View attachment 4961681


There is a youtube review by “Amy elizabeth“ for the green pillow tabby.  It’s really very cute.  you Should check it out.  I think it looks better in the video than the web pictures.


----------



## winter_knight

I like that the tabby is not structured in this iteration. I always carry it when I don't need much. But not having the back pocket is a deal breaker for me. I find I use it often when I'm shopping. And the Tabby for me is the perfect size to run to the store.


----------



## Lee22

MissBagLadyT said:


> There is a youtube review by “Amy elizabeth“ for the green pillow tabby.  It’s really very cute.  you Should check it out.  I think it looks better in the video than the web pictures.


Saw it in person yesterday. feels nice and squishy along with pretty green color but this Tabby style is just not for me. Also appears to be easy to scratch.


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Saw it in person yesterday. feels nice and squishy along with pretty green color but this Tabby style is just not for me. Also appears to be easy to scratch.


I'm leaning towards the duffle 16 in this green. I have duffle 20 in hunter, but of the choices the 16 seems the best for me, unless the ergo isn't as big as it looks.


----------



## sages

So late to the party but taking my first step into coach... Have ordered the beautiful Tabby 26 in Chalk for £279 GBP after constantly watching review videos. So excited for it to arrive, also have my eye on the 20 top handle, and the cross body.. Will post photos once it arrives


----------



## winter_knight

winter_knight said:


> I like that the tabby is not structured in this iteration. I always carry it when I don't need much. But not having the back pocket is a deal breaker for me. I find I use it often when I'm shopping. And the Tabby for me is the perfect size to run to the store.


I said deal breaker but then purchased the bag. I love the leather. It reminds me of the Fendi baguette. I have the large baguette in white but I can't get it in multiple styles at that price. I totally plan on adding another pillow tabby to my collection once I get the funds. It holds so much (like a compact wallet) and I'm not creating weird bumps because it's puffy!


----------



## Dorine Vos

I received the Tabby top handle in retro yellow today but I'm sending it back. I do not like the color as much I would've thought. I'm a pink girl . But still a picture of the color:


----------



## ladymadame

Does anybody have Tabby Chain Crossbody? I really like gold metallic colour but already have Chanel WOC, do I really need another small bag...

How much does it fit?


----------



## SEWDimples

New to the Tabby club. My new purchases from FOS and outlet. Very cute.


----------



## Lee22

ladymadame said:


> Does anybody have Tabby Chain Crossbody? I really like gold metallic colour but already have Chanel WOC, do I really need another small bag...
> 
> How much does it fit?
> 
> View attachment 4987008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987009


Not sure but honestly I struggle to get all my necessities in tabby 26 so never really consiDerek


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> New to the Tabby club. My new purchases from FOS and outlet. Very cute.
> 
> View attachment 4988759


Lovely. Glad you were able to get the blue/black


----------



## Marmotte

Ordered the new Pillow Tabby...
It kinda looks big on me..

What do we think?


----------



## Lee22

Marmotte said:


> Ordered the new Pillow Tabby...
> It kinda looks big on me..
> 
> What do we think?
> 
> View attachment 4988926
> View attachment 4988927
> View attachment 4988928


You look cute    I tend to agree with you but it is not that oversized though. Wait a few more days then do some more mod shots and if it doesn’t bother you go with it. After all it’s supposed to be fluffy Like a pillow...


----------



## Marmotte

Closer view
I’m going to try it with a spring outfit


----------



## Marmotte




----------



## holiday123

Added midnight navy/chambray with snakeskin. And a family picture.


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Added midnight navy/chambray with snakeskin. And a family picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989146
> View attachment 4989147
> View attachment 4989148


Lovely bags; I can't take my eyes off the blues/chalk combo!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Added midnight navy/chambray with snakeskin. And a family picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989146
> View attachment 4989147
> View attachment 4989148


Congrats! Bag twin. Bought the same Tabby from FOS. Like it a lot. Love your Tabby Collection. I initially was not drawn to Tabby, but now that I own two and watched several videos, I would like to get a Shoulder bag and colorblock Top handle full size. Have you seen any lately at outlets?


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Bag twin. Bought the same Tabby from FOS. Like it a lot. Love your Tabby Collection. I initially was not drawn to Tabby, but now that I own two and watched several videos, I would like to get a Shoulder bag and colorblock Top handle full size. Have you seen any lately at outlets?


No I haven't seen any Tabby at outlets lately. My outlet has been pretty sparse for good deletes my last few trips. They have brought out bags from the back for me to look at, but that's too much pressure and I end up buying things just to be nice.


----------



## SEWDimples

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4988966
> View attachment 4988967


I like this bag. It does not look to big on your frame. IMO.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> No I haven't seen any Tabby at outlets lately. My outlet has been pretty sparse for good deletes my last few trips. They have brought out bags from the back for me to look at, but that's too much pressure and I end up buying things just to be nice.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll continue to track down Tabby shoulder and top handle bags. Also, I normally call my outlet to ask what they have and place the items I like on hold. It helps to lessen the pressure.


----------



## SEWDimples

New additions to my Tabby collection. 

Tabby Deep Red Too Handle





Tabby Black Should bag with KF strap


----------



## idulceamore




----------



## idulceamore

idulceamore said:


> View attachment 5003571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003572


----------



## idulceamore

Cant decide which color to get both are beautiful


idulceamore said:


> View attachment 5003571
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003572


----------



## houseof999

idulceamore said:


> Cant decide which color to get both are beautiful


Can you get both? If not, I'd get black. Idk why but I don't like gold HW with that light color.. is that beechwood or taupe?


----------



## idulceamore

houseof999 said:


> Can you get both? If not, I'd get black. Idk why but I don't like gold HW with that light color.. is that beechwood or taupe?


Thats navy blue and beechwood. Black is sold out and i have too many black bags so i am going nuts which is best  for everyday use . I feel like that beechwood is too dressy for running around errands everyday


----------



## houseof999

idulceamore said:


> Thats navy blue and beechwood. Black is sold out and i have too many black bags so i am going nuts which is best  for everyday use . I feel like that beechwood is too dressy for running around errands everyday


I would go for navy. I think beechwood would get dirty looking faster than navy.


----------



## idulceamore

houseof999 said:


> I would go for navy. I think beechwood would get dirty looking faster than navy.


Yup thats wat i thought thanks!


----------



## Lee22

idulceamore said:


> Yup thats wat i thought thanks!


So I like both but if you don’t have many light colored bags go for beechwood. Spring/Summer right around the corner


----------



## SEWDimples

idulceamore said:


> Thats navy blue and beechwood. Black is sold out and i have too many black bags so i am going nuts which is best  for everyday use . I feel like that beechwood is too dressy for running around errands everyday


Go for Navy. It is better suited for a daily bag to run errands.


----------



## ditzydi

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4988966
> View attachment 4988967



I like it and I don't think it looks too big.  I totally want the gray one!


----------



## idulceamore

got mine today at Nyc flagship store


----------



## SEWDimples

idulceamore said:


> got mine today at Nyc flagship store


Congrats!! You will like this bag.


----------



## MiaKay

idulceamore said:


> got mine today at Nyc flagship store



Beautiful!


----------



## idulceamore

Lovin my tabby


----------



## momofgirls

idulceamore said:


> got mine today at Nyc flagship store


Is the navy at the retail store?


----------



## SEWDimples

idulceamore said:


> Lovin my tabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013040
> View attachment 5013040


Blue is a really nice color.


----------



## idulceamore

momofgirls said:


> Is the navy at the retail store?


 SA help me to find one from the warehaus and was sent to the store


----------



## Missllv2

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4988966
> View attachment 4988967


It looks great on you!  Did you decide to keep it?


----------



## Marmotte

Missllv2 said:


> It looks great on you!  Did you decide to keep it?


I returned it..


----------



## idulceamore

SEWDimples said:


> Go for Navy. It is better suited for a daily bag to run errands.


Yup i got the navy color its beautiful


----------



## idulceamore




----------



## SEWDimples

idulceamore said:


> View attachment 5035399
> View attachment 5035400


Wow! You are right. Navy is beautiful, especially with gold hardware.


----------



## Cbrcm7

Hi! Any updates on wear and tear on the pillow tabby? I got it in ivory and worried about it as I do want to use it for years to come!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Can’t wait to join this club and hope more members do too!  I love the eye Candy! I just ordered 2 Tabbies for amazing deals: 1 in mixed leather and suede with rivets which looks so edgy and chic and then 1 ever so classic obsession of mine - chalk with brass hardware.  Cannot wait to receive them!  I wonder if they will arrive before my second born baby haha! We are now 1 day past due date and I’m doing any distractions I can to manage the anxiety haha!  Also getting the house in order since I know what to mostly expect this time around.


----------



## Lee22

J9MKlover said:


> Can’t wait to join this club and hope more members do too!  I love the eye Candy! I just ordered 2 Tabbies for amazing deals: 1 in mixed leather and suede with rivets which looks so edgy and chic and then 1 ever so classic obsession of mine - chalk with brass hardware.  Cannot wait to receive them!  I wonder if they will arrive before my second born baby haha! We are now 1 day past due date and I’m doing any distractions I can to manage the anxiety haha!  Also getting the house in order since I know what to mostly expect this time around.


Wishing you a quick recovery and baby a healthy arrival!!!  I have the blue rivets w suede and love it!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Lee22 said:


> Wishing you a quick recovery and baby a healthy arrival!!!  I have the blue rivets w suede and love it!!


Thank you so much for your kind wishes!  Can’t wait to hold this little guy . I’ll check out your post of your tabby with rivets!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Lee22 said:


> Here it is and it is a keeper!
> View attachment 4750120


She’s a beauty!  Love that edginess with the rivets.  Can’t wait to receive mine.  It’s in the black and saddle brown color combo.


----------



## Lee22

J9MKlover said:


> She’s a beauty!  Love that edginess with the rivets.  Can’t wait to receive mine.  It’s in the black and saddle brown color combo.


thanks we will be fraternal twins - lol. I keep looking at that one too.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Lee22 said:


> thanks we will be fraternal twins - lol. I keep looking at that one too.


Love it! Fraternal twins indeed!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Omg!  My tabby bags arrived sooner than my overdue baby hahahaha!  Got them on eBay for amazing prices and the sellers were wonderful.  They were brand new, perfect and wrapped up!  I’m in love!  They are a tight squeeze though wow! Not going to be a deal breaker but the reviews aren’t kidding about that! These are for mommy and the diaper bag can carry the kitchen sink


----------



## pandorabox

J9MKlover said:


> Omg!  My tabby bags arrived sooner than my overdue baby hahahaha!  Got them on eBay for amazing prices and the sellers were wonderful.  They were brand new, perfect and wrapped up!  I’m in love!  They are a tight squeeze though wow! Not going to be a deal breaker but the reviews aren’t kidding about that! These are for mommy and the diaper bag can carry the kitchen sink


LOove love love!


----------



## carmne

Just got the pillow tabby in the mini size and I'm obsessed !! Wanted to share incase anyone was thinking about getting it


----------



## winter_knight

carmne said:


> Just got the pillow tabby in the mini size and I'm obsessed !! Wanted to share incase anyone was thinking about getting it


I get so confused about the pale lime green. In photos I love it. But in person it just didn't do anything for me. It looks great on you!


----------



## Ishbin

Loving my Pillow Tabby . Surprisingly, it holds quite a bit. Now I want one in the Ivory ....and orange ..... and taffy too.


----------



## SEWDimples

Ishbin said:


> Loving my Pillow Tabby . Surprisingly, it holds quite a bit. Now I want one in the Ivory ....and orange ..... and taffy too.


Beautiful! I want Ivory and Taffy 26 and Lime 18.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Ishbin said:


> Loving my Pillow Tabby . Surprisingly, it holds quite a bit. Now I want one in the Ivory ....and orange ..... and taffy too.


I think the black looks so chic!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Scored the Tabby 20 top handle at 40% off through Macy’s a few days ago! I love her more than I thought I would.  The leather is so soft and smells so good.  I think you can actually fit a surprising amount of stuff in it too!  The tabbies feel so well made.  I really like the mix of pebbled and smooth leather!  Yay!


----------



## holiday123

J9MKlover said:


> Scored the Tabby 20 top handle at 40% off through Macy’s a few days ago! I love her more than I thought I would.  The leather is so soft and smells so good.  I think you can actually fit a surprising amount of stuff in it too!  The tabbies feel so well made.  I really like the mix of pebbled and smooth leather!  Yay!


I like the tabbies. I had to stop collecting them because I was up to 8 of the 26! I saw the black beadchain one in the sale section at my store today and almost bought it, but then remembered I bought it already last Fall LMAO.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

holiday123 said:


> I like the tabbies. I had to stop collecting them because I was up to 8 of the 26! I saw the black beadchain one in the sale section at my store today and almost bought it, but then remembered I bought it already last Fall LMAO.


Such a great story!  Love this!  Can you post your collection?! I love seeing everyone’s multiples!  I was sleeping in the tabbies and then I got these 3 babies.


----------



## holiday123

J9MKlover said:


> Such a great story!  Love this!  Can you post your collection?! I love seeing everyone’s multiples!  I was sleeping in the tabbies and then I got these 3 babies.


very nice collection! my madness is on page 11   https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-tabby-collection.1022077/page-11


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

holiday123 said:


> Added midnight navy/chambray with snakeskin. And a family picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989146
> View attachment 4989147
> View attachment 4989148


Found it!  Amazing collection!  They are all so unique.  My favs are the black bead chain and the tweed!  How is the tweed holding up?


----------



## holiday123

J9MKlover said:


> Found it!  Amazing collection!  They are all so unique.  My favs are the black bead chain and the tweed!  How is the tweed holding up?


Thank you. That is what I like about Tabby, they made so many unique ones it's easy to have a collection without even trying.

The tweed is doing mostly ok, she has some fuzziness on the top flap from rubbing against my jeans/sweaters, but overall fine. I haven't used her in over a year so she is in the pile to go to my nieces. I just did a big spring cleaning and have piles of stuff everywhere, but it feels very refreshing to have it all cleared out and on the way to a new home.


----------



## Egel

J9MKlover said:


> Scored the Tabby 20 top handle at 40% off through Macy’s a few days ago! I love her more than I thought I would.  The leather is so soft and smells so good.  I think you can actually fit a surprising amount of stuff in it too!  The tabbies feel so well made.  I really like the mix of pebbled and smooth leather!  Yay!


That is a great deal. I love the leathers too. The pebbled leather flap is always where smooth leather gets nailscuffs. That is so greatly done. Now it's just a tad more carefree.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. That is what I like about Tabby, they made so many unique ones it's easy to have a collection without even trying.
> 
> The tweed is doing mostly ok, she has some fuzziness on the top flap from rubbing against my jeans/sweaters, but overall fine. I haven't used her in over a year so she is in the pile to go to my nieces. I just did a big spring cleaning and have piles of stuff everywhere, but it feels very refreshing to have it all cleared out and on the way to a new home.


Lucky niece!! Yes- spring cleaning feels great!


----------



## 250gilly

Ive just purchased the Coach tabby 20 in pink. I’m new to coach and noticed the one I have purchased (not arrived yet) is all pebbled leather -no smooth leather. Is this an outlet version? I’ve purchased through a department store in Australia, but noticed it is being delivered direct from Coach.  It was a great deal $435 Aus.


----------



## gabz

Grabbed the tabby 26 in saddle in the sale. $246 cdn! Is this bag heavy? Ups said the box weighs 2.4 lbs. thanks


----------



## Lee22

Finally received my tabby shoulder bag in saddle mixed leather without defects at my price point - so happy!! I guess three times is a charm...1st time suede was damaged; second time ‘C‘ was broken...Continued to look and wait it out since last year until I found in my price range.


----------



## Lee22

250gilly said:


> Ive just purchased the Coach tabby 20 in pink. I’m new to coach and noticed the one I have purchased (not arrived yet) is all pebbled leather -no smooth leather. Is this an outlet version? I’ve purchased through a department store in Australia, but noticed it is being delivered direct from Coach.  It was a great deal $435 Aus.


Tabby’s are not MFF (made for factory) outlet. Please share once you receive.
Enjoy!!


----------



## 250gilly

She arrived yesterday, my Coach Tabby 20 in pink - my first Coach bag. Sent direct from Coach and was all beautifully boxed up. She is spectacular.  Small, but I think I will get lots of use out of it.


----------



## Purselover86

Lee22 said:


> Finally received my tabby shoulder bag in saddle mixed leather without defects at my price point - so happy!! I guess three times is a charm...1st time suede was damaged; second time ‘C‘ was broken...Continued to look and wait it out since last year until I found in my price range.
> View attachment 5121296


This is gorgeous


----------



## Lee22

Purselover86 said:


> This is gorgeous


Thank you! Can’t wait to wear


----------



## iljs92

Does anyone know if the Tabby Top Handle 20 (black or white) is being discontinued? It seems like it's all sold out in stores and online Canada


----------



## circommeflex

iljs92 said:


> Does anyone know if the Tabby Top Handle 20 (black or white) is being discontinued? It seems like it's all sold out in stores and online Canada



The product listing on the Canadian website says "Coming Soon" for all 3 colors. Potential restock?


----------



## iljs92

circommeflex said:


> The product listing on the Canadian website says "Coming Soon" for all 3 colors. Potential restock?


Thank you  I actually managed to score one from a store, just have to pick it up. Must have been a return, so hoping it will be all right.


----------



## Purselover86

circommeflex said:


> The product listing on the Canadian website says "Coming Soon" for all 3 colors. Potential restock?


It keeps showing 2 in stock but then being held by other members so something is off


----------



## Lavendera

Question about the Tabbys, non- pillow types. 
Does the top handle one only come in 20 and the shoulder bag only in 26? Reason I ask is on the coach website they don’t have much of anything Tabby, so it’s hard to research them. Thank you!


----------



## winter_knight

Lavendera said:


> Question about the Tabbys, non- pillow types.
> Does the top handle one only come in 20 and the shoulder bag only in 26? Reason I ask is on the coach website they don’t have much of anything Tabby, so it’s hard to research them. Thank you!


There is a larger version of the top handle one and a larger shoulder version, but I think they were discontinued. I don't even see the top handle 20 on the coach site anymore...only on maybe the Macy's site. 
Seems like Coach is continuing with the Tabby 26 though.


----------



## Lavendera

winter_knight said:


> There is a larger version of the top handle one and a larger shoulder version, but I think they were discontinued. I don't even see the top handle 20 on the coach site anymore...only on maybe the Macy's site.
> Seems like Coach is continuing with the Tabby 26 though.


Thanks, winter_knight. Just spent hours! researching the various coach bags only to find the ones I like seem to be either discontinued or out of stock on the Coach website. will check some other stores.


----------



## Purselover86

Love


----------



## Lee22

So I have to admit I was not in love with the pillow tabby 26 when it was released but I finally took a look at the 18 irl and totally onboard with the mini version. Did not want the light pink but the rouge is right down my alley...so cute


----------



## SEWDimples

winter_knight said:


> There is a larger version of the top handle one and a larger shoulder version, but I think they were discontinued. I don't even see the top handle 20 on the coach site anymore...only on maybe the Macy's site.
> Seems like Coach is continuing with the Tabby 26 though.


Yes, believe shoulder bag and larger top handle Tabby are discontinued. I like my Tabby bags.


----------



## momofgirls

LOVEsersen said:


> I had this one last year, of cause it only came out in winter, haha
> View attachment 4849984


How do you protect or clean the shearling?


----------



## Bal&ValGal

I love my new Coach Pillow Tabby (18)


----------



## Lee22

Bal&ValGal said:


> I love my new Coach Pillow Tabby (18)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247353
> View attachment 5247354


Love it!! So tempting… Thanks for sharing


----------



## shminbabe

That Pillow Tabby is so chic and adorable.


----------



## toujours*chic

shminbabe said:


> That Pillow Tabby is so chic and adorable.


So is the furry one!


----------



## Lee22

Anyone seen the buttercup pillow tabby irl? If so what is your opinion in regards to the pewter hardware? Cannot only find a few stock images…


----------



## Amazona

Does anyone have a Tabby clutch with chain? What can you fit in it?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I just came across a black soft tabby with crystal C on dillard's. Does anyone know if they will be coming out with more bags with crystals?


----------



## gabz

Bal&ValGal said:


> I love my new Coach Pillow Tabby (18)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247353
> View attachment 5247354


Stunning!! How is the metallic wearing?


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Pretty good so far. But, I'm also exceedingly careful with any/all metallic leather bags.


----------



## l.ch.

Hello all! New to the coach forum, never had a coach bag. May I please ask you something? Does anyone get a Hermès Kelly 25 vibe from the Tabby top handle 20? Or is it just me? I found a beautiful light blue one on sale and I’m tempted to order it.


----------



## gwendo25

My Tabby collection. Still perfect!


----------



## Noorasi

I just went to see the Soft Tabby shoulder bags in store. It had caught my attention as a possible option for the Cassie that I recently deemed a bit too small for my purposes. I was curious to see the smooth leather IRL and unfortunately the bags they had on show confirmed my fears: every Soft Tabby had small scratches or marks on the surface. And obviously they've been just on show in a department store and not in actual use. So, that's definitely not going to work for me even though I loved how light and slouchy the Soft style is. I love a more grainy leather for my own sanity...


----------



## Lee22

Noorasi said:


> I just went to see the Soft Tabby shoulder bags in store. It had caught my attention as a possible option for the Cassie that I recently deemed a bit too small for my purposes. I was curious to see the smooth leather IRL and unfortunately the bags they had on show confirmed my fears: every Soft Tabby had small scratches or marks on the surface. And obviously they've been just on show in a department store and not in actual use. So, that's definitely not going to work for me even though I loved how light and slouchy the Soft style is. I love a more grainy leather for my own sanity...


One of the reasons I prefer the pebble leather else I tend to scratch up immediately. I don‘t baby my bags…


----------



## Egel

Lee22 said:


> One of the reasons I prefer the pebble leather else I tend to scratch up immediately. I don‘t baby my bags…


I know the appeal of box leather, but I do not have the patience to wait 20 years so that the patina can buff out a cratch. I am okay with the mixed leathers on the Tabby 20. If some parts are pebbled it feels less scary to use a bag.


----------



## alice87

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a pic if my Tabby Exotic mixed Leather shoulder bag. Style# 89973 ️♥♥♥♥'s
> 
> View attachment 4782367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782369


Your bag is adorable. Is it US model?


----------



## Lee22

Picked up the silver metallic pillow tabby on sale at saks. I really love that it is accented with gold hardware - my hubby says that is what makes the bag pop. Can’t wait to wear for my upcoming 24 year wedding anniversary!!!


----------



## holiday123

Kinda can't wait for Spring 2023 and all this yummy leather! Found these on Coach's Instagram


----------



## PurseUOut

holiday123 said:


> Kinda can't wait for Spring 2023 and all this yummy leather! Found these on Coach's Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613464
> View attachment 5613465



I am LOVING the larger sizes. I need to decide between that deep green and the saddle. Reminds me of the saddle bag 35 that came out some years ag


----------



## holiday123

PurseUOut said:


> I am LOVING the larger sizes. I need to decide between that deep green and the saddle. Reminds me of the saddle bag 35 that came out some years ag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615070


Both colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Amazona

holiday123 said:


> Kinda can't wait for Spring 2023 and all this yummy leather! Found these on Coach's Instagram
> 
> View attachment 5613461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613464
> View attachment 5613465


Ooooooooh my ggggodddddd...!


----------



## ditzydi

Have y’all seen the fluffy pillow tabby’s?  Saw them as I walked past the Coach store last night on my way to LV.


----------



## Alexa5

ditzydi said:


> Have y’all seen the fluffy pillow tabby’s?  Saw them as I walked past the Coach store last night on my way to LV.


Do you mean the shearling or the pillow tabby bags that have been out for a while?


----------



## Teagaggle

ditzydi said:


> Have y’all seen the fluffy pillow tabby’s?  Saw them as I walked past the Coach store last night on my way to LV.


You mean the shearling ones? If so, yes, I did see. Super cute (along with the totes) but too $$ IMO for a shearling bag.


----------



## ditzydi

Teagaggle said:


> You mean the shearling ones? If so, yes, I did see. Super cute (along with the totes) but too $$ IMO for a shearling bag.


Yes.  Those are the ones.  Cute but agree way too much $$$.


----------



## SEWDimples

My new runway Ivory Tabby Messenger that I purchased from Soho Popup sale. The SA was so helpful.


----------



## Yokies

I purchased the tabby 18 on the outlet online and the first one I got was in horrible condition so I sent it back. The second one I got well since they placed the strap inside the bag it’s left a huge indention in the leather, this was the same issue with the first one too. I really love the tabby as it’s cute but I don’t know if I should just let this one be as it’s on the inside anyway and the discount on it was good. I don’t know if they have another one to replace this with. What do you think I should do?


----------



## pursefreak85

Anyone have the soft tabby? Is the leather durable. I know it’s a softer bag, I really like that it fits more than the tabby 26. Anyone have both which do you prefer.


----------



## coachlover90

pursefreak85 said:


> Anyone have the soft tabby? Is the leather durable. I know it’s a softer bag, I really like that it fits more than the tabby 26. Anyone have both which do you prefer.


I have the same question! I’m so torn between the red regular tabby 26 and the soft tabby.


----------



## JVSXOXO

pursefreak85 said:


> Anyone have the soft tabby? Is the leather durable. I know it’s a softer bag, I really like that it fits more than the tabby 26. Anyone have both which do you prefer.


I don’t have one but The Handbag Housewife on YouTube has several and said that the leather seems pretty durable to her compared to your typical smooth leather. I did play with it at the store a few weeks ago but decided to go with a different bag with pebbled leather. I just can’t baby my everyday bags and wouldn’t want to be overly concerned about scratches.


----------



## pursefreak85

I’ve decided to keep the bag, I got Macys to give me a 10% discount since had a scratch on it. I had already got ut for half off! I really love the bag! It’s a keeper for me!


----------



## nyeredzi

pursefreak85 said:


> Anyone have the soft tabby? Is the leather durable. I know it’s a softer bag, I really like that it fits more than the tabby 26. Anyone have both which do you prefer.


I think @lovevintagecoach has one. She posted her bag here





						Who's in your passenger seat?
					

Soft Tabby




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## coachlover90

holiday123 said:


> Kinda can't wait for Spring 2023 and all this yummy leather! Found these on Coach's Instagram
> 
> View attachment 5613461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613464
> View attachment 5613465


When do you all think the tabby messengers will be released? I saw some of the other 2023 items on the website (scooby, plaid print rogue and swinger) but not this yet


----------



## CoachMaven

coachlover90 said:


> When do you all think the tabby messengers will be released? I saw some of the other 2023 items on the website (scooby, plaid print rogue and swinger) but not this yet


I believe I heard February for those. I want one of them too!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Joined the club yesterday with my first Soft Tabby!


----------



## PurseUOut

Anyone own a Coach tabby 26 bought retail within the last year or so? Is there still a issue with the clasp coming undone while wearing? I bought the Tabby 26 in oxblood when it first came out a few years ago but eventually sold for that reason. I loved the bag and am itching to add another one if the newer releases have fixed the issue.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

PurseUOut said:


> Anyone own a Coach tabby 26 bought retail within the last year or so? Is there still an issue with the clasp coming undone while wearing? I bought the Tabby 26 in oxblood when it first came out a few years ago but eventually sold for that reason. I loved the bag and am itching to add another one if the newer releases have fixed the issue.


I have had that issue with my chalk tabby 26 until I saw the hack that the clasp has to face outward. I think it’s only happened once or twice since then.


----------

